# Devices /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd missing, udev, kernel problem?

## TommyDrum

Hello, this is really driving me nuts... I have an Athlon64 platform, freshly compiled a couple of days ago, and completely functioning until yesterday. The problem occurred when i dumped my old 8,4GB hd for a fresh 300GB SATA one. I had 4 devices before, all working correctly, which were:

Primary Master : 80GB HD, Gentoo mounted, with grub

Primary Slave : 8.4GB HD, WinXP mounted

Secondary Master : DVD-RW, new and firmware updated

Secondary Slave : DVD-RW, new and firmware updated

Afterwards I removed my 8,4GB drive and inserted the SATA 300GB HD. It was promptly recognized by gentoo, but I noticed, trying to watch a DVD, that entries for /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd vanished completely from the /dev/ directory. Ok, so, I thought, there must be a conflict with the new drive. Shutdown, disconnected (both supply cable and sata), rebooted Gentoo. Problem persisted. Recompiled kernel, removing completely the sata support. Rebooted. Problem persisted. Compiled ide-cd as a module loaded either at boot time or manually, at no effect. Compiled ide-scsi (for checking) either statically or as a module -loaded manually or at boot-, at no effect (expecting to find some sr or sd device, none appeared).

All drives are correctly jumpered as master or slave. Reverted to initial configuration (libata enabled, ide-scsi disabled)

Dmesg output:

```

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/hda3 vga=0x318 pci=routeirq)

Linux version 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 (root@Archimede) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #13 Sun Oct 9 21:57:35 CEST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffb0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffb0000 - 000000001ffc0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffc0000 - 000000001fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff7c0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x00000000000f9b60

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x08000526 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000001ffb0000

ACPI: FADT (v002 A M I  OEMFACP  0x08000526 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000001ffb0200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x08000526 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000001ffb0390

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  AMI_OEM  0x08000526 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000001ffc0040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  939M2 939M2120 0x00000120 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x0000000000000000

On node 0 totalpages: 130895

  DMA zone: 3999 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126896 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:15 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x81] disabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec10000] gsi_base[24])

IOAPIC[1]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec10000, GSI 24-39

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 20000000:df7c0000)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ d8000000 size 128 MB

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 vga=0x318 pci=routeirq

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 65536 bytes)

time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz PM timer.

time.c: Detected 1800.112 MHz processor.

time.c: Using PIT/TSC based timekeeping.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Memory: 509268k/523968k available (2763k kernel code, 13928k reserved, 1582k data, 168k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3604.21 BogoMIPS (lpj=7208434)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ stepping 02

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Detected 12.500 MHz APIC timer.

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050408

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] segment is 0

Boot video device is 0000:03:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:06.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HTT_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEB1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEB2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKP] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: Routing PCI interrupts for all devices because "pci=routeirq" specified

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 29 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 34 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 209

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 217

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 225

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 233

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 50

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:06.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 217

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 20

Setting up ULi AGP. 

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd8000000

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

pnp: 00:09: ioport range 0x290-0x29f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: fa700000-fa7fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: fa800000-fa8fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:05.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: fa900000-fe9fffff

  PREFETCH window: aff00000-cfefffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: fea00000-feafffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 29 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 34 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Squashfs 2.2 (released 2005/07/03) (C) 2002-2005 Phillip Lougher

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.23 [Flags: R/W].

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 29 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 34 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xb0000000, mapped to 0xffffc20000100000, using 6144k, total 131072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1])

PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 0xc

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 112

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PC Speaker

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

pktcdvd: v0.2.0a 2004-07-14 Jens Axboe (axboe@suse.de) and petero2@telia.com

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ALI15X3: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:12.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

ALI15X3: chipset revision 199

ALI15X3: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xff08-0xff0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

hda: IC35L080AVVA07-0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-109, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 160836480 sectors (82348 MB) w/1863KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 > hda3

Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

libata version 1.12 loaded.

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 233

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: ALi Corporation USB 2.0 Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: irq 233, io mem 0xfebfe800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 209

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 209, io mem 0xfebfd000

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 217

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (#2)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 217, io mem 0xfebfc000

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 225

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (#3)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 225, io mem 0xfebfb000

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0xB402

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [04b4:0001] on usb-0000:00:13.1-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.50.3)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x6 (1400 mV)

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0xa (1300 mV)

cpu_init done, current fid 0xa, vid 0x6

ACPI wakeup devices: 

 HTT PS2K UAR1 AC97 MC97  LAN USB0 USB1 USB2 UB20 PEB1 PEB2 PEB3 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 168k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Adding 500432k swap on /dev/hda1.  Priority:1 extents:1

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

  Vendor: HP        Model: photosmart 7700   Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

usb-storage: device scan complete

Linux Tulip driver version 1.1.13 (May 11, 2002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

tulip0:  EEPROM default media type Autosense.

tulip0:  Index #0 - Media MII (#11) described by a 21140 MII PHY (1) block.

tulip0:  Index #1 - Media 10baseT (#0) described by a <unknown> (128) block.

tulip0:  Index #2 - Media 10baseT (#0) described by a 21140 non-MII (0) block.

tulip0:  Index #3 - Media 10base2 (#1) described by a 21140 non-MII (0) block.

tulip0:  Index #4 - Media 10baseT-FDX (#4) described by a 21140 non-MII (0) block.

tulip0:  Index #5 - Media 100baseTx-FDX (#5) described by a 21140 non-MII (0) block.

tulip0:  MII transceiver #1 config 3100 status 786d advertising 01e1.

eth0: ULi M5261/M5263 rev 64 at 000000000001e400, 00:13:8F:38:23:0B, IRQ 193.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 50

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-7676  Fri Jul 29 13:15:16 PDT 2005

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:06.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 217

saa7134[0]: found at 0000:04:06.0, rev: 1, irq: 217, latency: 32, mmio: 0xfeaffc00

saa7134[0]: subsystem: 11bd:002b, board: Pinnacle PCTV Stereo (saa7134) [card=26,insmod option]

saa7134[0]: board init: gpio is 6000

 : chip found @ 0xc0 (saa7134[0])

 : Returned more than 5 bytes. It is not a TEA5767

tuner 0-0060: microtune: companycode=3cbf part=42 rev=22

tuner 0-0060: microtune MT2050 found, OK

saa7134[0]: i2c eeprom 00: bd 11 2b 00 f8 f8 1c 00 43 43 a9 1c 55 d2 b2 92

saa7134[0]: i2c eeprom 10: 00 f0 00 00 ff 20 ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7134[0]: i2c eeprom 20: 01 40 01 03 03 ff 03 01 08 ff 00 1c ff ff ff ff

saa7134[0]: i2c eeprom 30: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7134[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]

saa7134[0]: registered device vbi0

saa7134[0]: registered device dsp0

saa7134[0]: registered device mixer0

tda9885/6/7: chip found @ 0x86

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda5, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/work/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/pci/ac97/../../alsa-kernel/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c:1892: AC'97 1 does not respond - RESET

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/work/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/pci/ac97/../../alsa-kernel/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c:1901: AC'97 1 access is not valid [0xffffffff], removing mixer.

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/work/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/pci/intel8x0.c:2053: Unable to initialize codec #1

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 46848 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/work/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/acore/oss/mixer_oss.c:1292: unable to register OSS mixer device 0:0

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/work/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/acore/oss/pcm_oss.c:2465: unable to register OSS PCM device 0:0

eth0: Setting full-duplex based on MII#1 link partner capability of 41e1.

ali1563: SMBus control = 0403

ali1563_probe: Returning 0

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:04.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:04.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:03:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:04.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:04.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:03:00.0 into 8x mode

```

lspci output:

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: ALi Corporation M1695 K8 Northbridge [PCI Express and HyperTransport]

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation: Unknown device 524b

0000:00:02.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation: Unknown device 524c

0000:00:04.0 Host bridge: ALi Corporation M1689 K8 Northbridge [Super K8 Single Chip]

0000:00:05.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation AGP8X Controller

0000:00:06.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation M5249 HTT to PCI Bridge

0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: ALi Corporation M1563 HyperTransport South Bridge (rev 70)

0000:00:07.1 Bridge: ALi Corporation M7101 Power Management Controller [PMU]

0000:00:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5455 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 20)

0000:00:11.0 Ethernet controller: ALi Corporation M5263 Ethernet Controller (rev 40)

0000:00:12.0 IDE interface: ALi Corporation M5229 IDE (rev c7)

0000:00:13.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:13.1 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:13.2 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:13.3 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 2.0 Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

0000:03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)

0000:04:06.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)

```

Enabled udev "debug" logging in /etc/udev/udev.conf, cat /var/log/messages |grep ...:

```

<snip>

Oct 10 12:27:11 Archimede udev[7041]: udev.c: RUN key executes '/sbin/udev_run_devd'

Oct 10 12:27:11 Archimede udev[7041]: udev.c: RUN key executes 'socket:/org/kernel/udev/monitor'

Oct 10 12:27:11 Archimede udevd[899]: udevd.c: seq 1017 exit, 0 seconds old

Oct 10 12:27:11 Archimede udev[7043]: udev.c: RUN key executes '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd'

Oct 10 12:27:11 Archimede udev[7043]: udev.c: RUN key executes '/sbin/udev_run_devd'

Oct 10 12:27:11 Archimede udev[7043]: udev.c: RUN key executes 'socket:/org/kernel/udev/monitor'

Oct 10 12:27:11 Archimede udevd[899]: udevd.c: seq 1018 exit, 0 seconds old

Oct 10 12:27:11 Archimede udev[7045]: udev.c: RUN key executes '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd'

Oct 10 12:27:12 Archimede udev[7045]: udev.c: RUN key executes '/sbin/udev_run_devd'

Oct 10 12:27:12 Archimede udev[7045]: udev.c: RUN key executes 'socket:/org/kernel/udev/monitor'

Oct 10 12:27:12 Archimede udevd[899]: udevd.c: seq 1019 exit, 0 seconds old

Oct 10 12:27:12 Archimede udev[7011]: udev.c: RUN key executes '/sbin/udev_run_devd'

Oct 10 12:27:12 Archimede udev[7011]: udev.c: RUN key executes 'socket:/org/kernel/udev/monitor'

Oct 10 12:27:12 Archimede udevd[899]: udevd.c: seq 1016 exit, 0 seconds old

Oct 10 12:27:12 Archimede udevd[899]: udevd.c: seq 1020 queued, devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/ide1/1.0'

Oct 10 12:27:12 Archimede udevd[899]: udevd.c: seq 1020 forked, pid 7169, 0 seconds old

Oct 10 12:27:12 Archimede udevd[899]: udevd.c: seq 1021 queued, devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/ide1/1.1'

Oct 10 12:27:12 Archimede udevd[899]: udevd.c: seq 1021 forked, pid 7170, 0 seconds old

Oct 10 12:27:12 Archimede udevd[899]: udevd.c: udevd event message received

Oct 10 12:27:12 Archimede udevd[899]: udevd.c: udevd event message received

Oct 10 12:27:12 Archimede udev[7169]: udev.c: RUN key executes '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd'

Oct 10 12:27:12 Archimede udev[7169]: udev.c: RUN key executes '/sbin/udev_run_devd'

Oct 10 12:27:12 Archimede udev[7169]: udev.c: RUN key executes 'socket:/org/kernel/udev/monitor'

Oct 10 12:27:12 Archimede udevd[899]: udevd.c: seq 1020 exit, 0 seconds old

Oct 10 12:27:12 Archimede udev[7170]: udev.c: RUN key executes '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd'

Oct 10 12:27:12 Archimede udev[7170]: udev.c: RUN key executes '/sbin/udev_run_devd'

Oct 10 12:27:12 Archimede udev[7170]: udev.c: RUN key executes 'socket:/org/kernel/udev/monitor'

Oct 10 12:27:12 Archimede udevd[899]: udevd.c: seq 1021 exit, 0 seconds old

<snip>

```

ls -la /dev/ output:

```

<snip>

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       10 ÎÎºÏ 10 12:27 adsp -> sound/adsp

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       12 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 agpgart -> misc/agpgart

crw-------   1 root tty    5,   1 ÎÎºÏ 10 12:27 console

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       11 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 core -> /proc/kcore

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root       60 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 cpu

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        9 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 dsp -> sound/dsp

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root       60 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 fb

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        4 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 fb0 -> fb/0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       13 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 fd -> /proc/self/fd

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        8 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 fd0 -> floppy/0

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root       60 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 floppy

crw-rw-rw-   1 root root   1,   7 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 full

srwxrwxrwx   1 root root        0 ÎÎºÏ 10 12:27 gpmctl

brw-rw----   1 root disk   3,   0 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 hda

brw-rw----   1 root disk   3,   1 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 hda1

brw-rw----   1 root disk   3,   2 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 hda2

brw-rw----   1 root disk   3,   3 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 hda3

brw-rw----   1 root disk   3,   5 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 hda5

crw-rw----   1 root root  10, 228 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 hpet

prw-------   1 root root        0 ÎÎºÏ 10 12:27 initctl

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root       80 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 input

crw-r-----   1 root root   1,   2 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 kmem

crw-rw----   1 root root   1,  11 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 kmsg

srw-rw-rw-   1 root root        0 ÎÎºÏ 10 12:27 log

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root      200 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 loop

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        6 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 loop0 -> loop/0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        6 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 loop1 -> loop/1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        6 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 loop2 -> loop/2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        6 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 loop3 -> loop/3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        6 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 loop4 -> loop/4

crw-rw----   1 root root  10, 227 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 mcelog

crw-r-----   1 root root   1,   1 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 mem

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root      100 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 misc

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       11 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 mixer -> sound/mixer

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root       60 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 net

crw-rw-rw-   1 root root   1,   3 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 null

crw-rw-rw-   1 root root 195,   0 ÎÎºÏ 10 12:27 nvidia0

crw-rw-rw-   1 root root 195, 255 ÎÎºÏ 10 12:27 nvidiactl

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root       60 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 pktcdvd

crw-r-----   1 root root   1,   4 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 port

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       10 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 psaux -> misc/psaux

crw-rw-rw-   1 root tty    5,   2 ÎÎºÏ 10 13:01 ptmx

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root        0 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 pts

crw-rw----   1 root tty    2, 176 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 ptya0

crw-rw----   1 root tty    2, 177 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 ptya1

crw-rw----   1 root tty    2, 178 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 ptya2

<snip>

...all ptys...

<snip>

crw-rw-rw-   1 root root   1,   8 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 random

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        8 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 rtc -> misc/rtc

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       15 ÎÎºÏ 10 12:27 sequencer -> sound/sequencer

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       16 ÎÎºÏ 10 12:27 sequencer2 -> sound/sequencer2

drwxrwxrwt   2 root root       40 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 shm

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root      200 ÎÎºÏ 10 12:27 snd

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root      140 ÎÎºÏ 10 12:27 sound

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        4 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 stderr -> fd/2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        4 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 stdin -> fd/0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        4 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 stdout -> fd/1

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root      120 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 tts

crw-rw-rw-   1 root tty    5,   0 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 tty

crw-rw----   1 root root   4,   0 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 tty0

crw-------   1 root root   4,   1 ÎÎºÏ 10 12:27 tty1

<snip>

...all ttys...

<snip>

crw-rw----   1 root tty    3, 175 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 ttyzf

-rw-r--r--   1 root root        0 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 .udev

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root      800 ÎÎºÏ 10 12:27 .udevdb

cr--r--r--   1 root root   1,   9 ÎÎºÏ 10 12:27 urandom

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root       60 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 usb

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root       80 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 v4l

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        8 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 vbi0 -> v4l/vbi0

crw-rw----   1 root tty    7,   0 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 vcs

<snip>

...all vcss'...

<snip>

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       10 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 video0 -> v4l/video0

crw-rw-rw-   1 root root   1,   5 ÎÎºÏ 10  2005 zero

<snip>

```

lshw output:

```

        *-ide

             description: IDE interface

             product: M5229 IDE

             vendor: ALi Corporation

             physical id: 12

             bus info: pci@00:12.0

             version: c7

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: ide bus_master

             configuration: driver=ALI15x3_IDE

             resources: ioport:ff00-ff0f irq:201

           *-ide

                description: IDE Channel 0

                physical id: 0

                bus info: ide@0

                logical name: ide0

                clock: 66MHz

              *-disk

                   description: ATA Disk

                   product: IC35L080AVVA07-0

                   vendor: Hitachi

                   physical id: 0

                   bus info: ide@0.0

                   logical name: /dev/hda

                   version: VA4OA50K

                   serial: VNC400A4G46PGA

                   size: 76GB

                   capacity: 76GB

                   capabilities: ata dma lba iordy smart security pm apm

                   configuration: apm=off mode=udma5 smart=on

```

My current configuration is:

Primary Master: 80GB HD, Gentoo Mounted

Primary Salve: none

Secondary Master: DVD-RW

Secondary Slave: DVD-RW

So, the kernel correctly identifies the two devices at /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd but udev doesn't seem to mount them. I can boot any bootable cd or dvd from both drives on startup. Still no /dev/cdrom, /dev/cdroms/, /dev/hdc, /dev/hdd, or anything else related, just my root hd, /dev/hda*, as you can see from ls -la /dev/.

Tried udev 066, 067, 068, 068-r1, 069, 070. Currently on udev 070.

Tried kernels 2.6.12-gentoo-r10, 2.6.13-gentoo-r3

Could someone tell me what could possibly be wrong in here? I'm really losing too many ticks in my head...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Oh, forgot to tell: Tried mknod:

```

Archimede tommy # mknod /dev/hdc b 3 0

Archimede tommy # mount /dev/hdc 

mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or /mnt/dvdrw busy

```

----------

## fangorn

Simplest possibllity:

You loosened the IDE cable of the secondary port in the mainboard or in the drives or you accidentaly pulled out the power cords to the DVD drives. Just pull them out and put them back in and boot. See if that changes anything

----------

## TommyDrum

Cables are all triple checked working and well connected (hardware connections is always the first thing I check when in trouble!). As I mentioned, all bootable cds or dvds startup and work flawlessly.

It's really funny, now also the new SATA drive doesn't get recognized (meanwhile the gentoo livecd recognizes it and everything else on my system and configures it correctly).

Dmesg sees correctly my SATA drive, but NO device name gets assigned in /dev/!

I'm really clueless on this one, please help!

----------

## TommyDrum

Managed to create /dev/sda node for SATA. Seems like I needed to build them as modules to accompish that. Nonetheless there's always the problem with /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd, that do not get created.

----------

## TommyDrum

Ok, found something interesting in /var/log/messages after having enabled udev_log="debug" in /etc/udev/udev.conf:

```

<snip>

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udevd[402]: udev_done: seq 543 exit, 0 seconds old

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udevd[402]: msg_queue_insert: seq 544 queued, 'remove' '/block/hdc'

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udevd[402]: udev_event_run: seq 544 forked, pid [8115], 'remove' 'block', 0 seconds old

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udev[8115]: delete_node: removing symlink '/dev/cdrom'

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udev[8115]: delete_node: removing symlink '/dev/cdrw'

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udev[8115]: delete_node: removing symlink '/dev/dvd'

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udev[8115]: delete_node: removing symlink '/dev/dvdrw'

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udev[8115]: delete_node: removing device node '/dev/hdc'

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udev[8115]: run_program: '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd' 'block'

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udev[8115]: run_program: '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd' returned with status 0

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udev[8115]: run_program: '/sbin/udev_run_devd' 'block'

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udev[8115]: run_program: '/sbin/udev_run_devd' returned with status 0

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udev[8115]: pass_env_to_socket: passed -1 bytes to socket '/org/kernel/udev/monitor', 

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udevd[402]: udev_done: seq 544 exit, 0 seconds old

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udevd[402]: msg_queue_insert: seq 545 queued, 'remove' '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/ide1/1.0'

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udevd[402]: udev_event_run: seq 545 forked, pid [8125], 'remove' 'ide', 0 seconds old

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udevd[402]: msg_queue_insert: seq 546 queued, 'remove' '/block/hdd'

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udevd[402]: udev_event_run: seq 546 forked, pid [8126], 'remove' 'block', 0 seconds old

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udev[8125]: run_program: '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd' 'ide'

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udev[8125]: run_program: '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd' returned with status 0

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udev[8125]: run_program: '/sbin/udev_run_devd' 'ide'

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udev[8125]: run_program: '/sbin/udev_run_devd' returned with status 0

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udev[8125]: pass_env_to_socket: passed -1 bytes to socket '/org/kernel/udev/monitor', 

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udevd[402]: udev_done: seq 545 exit, 0 seconds old

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udev[8126]: delete_node: removing symlink '/dev/cdrom1'

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udev[8126]: delete_node: removing symlink '/dev/cdrw1'

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udev[8126]: delete_node: removing symlink '/dev/dvd1'

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udev[8126]: delete_node: removing symlink '/dev/dvdrw1'

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udev[8126]: delete_node: removing device node '/dev/hdd'

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udev[8126]: run_program: '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd' 'block'

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udev[8126]: run_program: '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd' returned with status 0

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udev[8126]: run_program: '/sbin/udev_run_devd' 'block'

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udev[8126]: run_program: '/sbin/udev_run_devd' returned with status 0

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udev[8126]: pass_env_to_socket: passed -1 bytes to socket '/org/kernel/udev/monitor', 

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udevd[402]: udev_done: seq 546 exit, 0 seconds old

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udevd[402]: msg_queue_insert: seq 547 queued, 'remove' '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/ide1/1.1'

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udevd[402]: udev_event_run: seq 547 forked, pid [8142], 'remove' 'ide', 0 seconds old

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udev[8142]: run_program: '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd' 'ide'

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udev[8142]: run_program: '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd' returned with status 0

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udev[8142]: run_program: '/sbin/udev_run_devd' 'ide'

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udev[8142]: run_program: '/sbin/udev_run_devd' returned with status 0

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udev[8142]: pass_env_to_socket: passed -1 bytes to socket '/org/kernel/udev/monitor', 

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede udevd[402]: udev_done: seq 547 exit, 0 seconds old

Oct 10 19:28:40 Archimede cron[8224]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

<snip>

```

Does this actually mean that udev really removes the devices? And why does it do that instead of inserting them, since devices are found by the kernel?

Can anybody solve this mystery for me, pretty please? 

 :Shocked: 

----------

## fangorn

do you use a device tarball? 

If you boot with the gentoo live cd and mount your root device, are there any entries in /dev ?

I had some problems with device creation until I deleted ALL entries in /dev from a live cd. At the next boot udev will populate the /dev with only the devices it recognizes. (this requires that you run a pure udev system and disable support for automounting devfs at boot and maybe remove support for devfs from the kernel completely -> see the devfs to udev guide). 

For me coldplug does more harm than good, so I removed it from the boot runlevel. I'm loading all the modules for the usually plugged in devices by /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 entries (dont forget to do modules-update)

A warning last: Deleting all devices in /dev will most probably lead to a warning "Cannot open initial console" at boot time. This comes because the boot process wants to write to /dev/console before udev is initialized. The notdisplayed messages can be reviewed with dmesg | more on the console or in any terminal, so any problems can be reviewed after booting.

----------

## TommyDrum

No device tarball.

When I boot from live cd and mount my root device to /mnt/gentoo for example, I have hundreds of devices on /mnt/gentoo/dev/ (including /dev/hdc, hdc1, hdc2 etc etc). I went and deleted all entries /dev from my live cd, rebooted in normal gentoo, nothing, still doesn't create any /dev/hdc, /dev/hdd, /dev/cdrom, /dev/hell...

```

tommy@Archimede ~ $ ls -la /dev/

ÏÏÎ½Î¿Î»Î¿ 4

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root     3440 ÎÎºÏ 11 10:03 .

drwxr-xr-x  21 root root     4096 ÎÎºÏ  6 19:58 ..

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       10 ÎÎºÏ 11 10:01 adsp -> sound/adsp

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       12 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 agpgart -> misc/agpgart

crw-------   1 root tty    5,   1 ÎÎºÏ 11 10:01 console

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       11 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 core -> /proc/kcore

drwxr-xr-x   5 root root      100 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 disk

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        9 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 dsp -> sound/dsp

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root       60 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 fb

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        4 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 fb0 -> fb/0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       13 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 fd -> /proc/self/fd

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        8 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 fd0 -> floppy/0

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root       60 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 floppy

crw-rw-rw-   1 root root   1,   7 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 full

srwxrwxrwx   1 root root        0 ÎÎºÏ 11 10:01 gpmctl

brw-rw----   1 root disk   3,   0 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 hda

brw-rw----   1 root disk   3,   1 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 hda1

brw-rw----   1 root disk   3,   2 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 hda2

brw-rw----   1 root disk   3,   3 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 hda3

brw-rw----   1 root disk   3,   5 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 hda5

crw-rw----   1 root root  10, 228 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 hpet

prw-------   1 root root        0 ÎÎºÏ 11 10:03 initctl

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root       80 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 input

crw-r-----   1 root root   1,   2 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 kmem

crw-rw----   1 root root   1,  11 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 kmsg

srw-rw-rw-   1 root root        0 ÎÎºÏ 11 10:01 log

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root      200 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 loop

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        6 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 loop0 -> loop/0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        6 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 loop1 -> loop/1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        6 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 loop2 -> loop/2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        6 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 loop3 -> loop/3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        6 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 loop4 -> loop/4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        6 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 loop5 -> loop/5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        6 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 loop6 -> loop/6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        6 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 loop7 -> loop/7

crw-rw----   1 root root  10, 227 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 mcelog

crw-r-----   1 root root   1,   1 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 mem

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root      100 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 misc

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       11 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 mixer -> sound/mixer

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root       60 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 net

crw-rw-rw-   1 root root   1,   3 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 null

crw-rw-rw-   1 root root 195,   0 ÎÎºÏ 11 10:01 nvidia0

crw-rw-rw-   1 root root 195, 255 ÎÎºÏ 11 10:01 nvidiactl

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root       60 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 pktcdvd

crw-r-----   1 root root   1,   4 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 port

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       10 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 psaux -> misc/psaux

crw-rw-rw-   1 root tty    5,   2 ÎÎºÏ 11 10:08 ptmx

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root        0 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 pts

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        4 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 ram0 -> rd/0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        4 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 ram1 -> rd/1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        5 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 ram10 -> rd/10

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        5 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 ram11 -> rd/11

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        5 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 ram12 -> rd/12

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        5 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 ram13 -> rd/13

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        5 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 ram14 -> rd/14

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        5 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 ram15 -> rd/15

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        4 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 ram2 -> rd/2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        4 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 ram3 -> rd/3

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        4 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 ram4 -> rd/4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        4 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 ram5 -> rd/5

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        4 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 ram6 -> rd/6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        4 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 ram7 -> rd/7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        4 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 ram8 -> rd/8

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        4 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 ram9 -> rd/9

crw-rw-rw-   1 root root   1,   8 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 random

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root      360 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 rd

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        8 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 rtc -> misc/rtc

brw-rw----   1 root disk   8,   0 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 sda

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       15 ÎÎºÏ 11 10:01 sequencer -> sound/sequencer

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       16 ÎÎºÏ 11 10:01 sequencer2 -> sound/sequencer2

drwxrwxrwt   2 root root       40 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 shm

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root      200 ÎÎºÏ 11 10:01 snd

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root      140 ÎÎºÏ 11 10:01 sound

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        4 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 stderr -> fd/2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        4 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 stdin -> fd/0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        4 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 stdout -> fd/1

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root      120 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 tts

crw-rw-rw-   1 root tty    5,   0 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 tty

<snip>

...all ttys'...

<snip>

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        5 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 ttyS0 -> tts/0

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        5 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 ttyS1 -> tts/1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        5 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 ttyS2 -> tts/2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        5 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 ttyS3 -> tts/3

-rw-r--r--   1 root root        0 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 .udev

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root     1220 ÎÎºÏ 11 10:01 .udevdb

cr--r--r--   1 root root   1,   9 ÎÎºÏ 11 10:01 urandom

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root       60 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 usb

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root       80 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 v4l

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root        8 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 vbi0 -> v4l/vbi0

crw-rw----   1 root tty    7,   0 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 vcs

<snip>

...all vcs'...

<snip>

crw-rw----   1 root tty    7, 135 ÎÎºÏ 11 10:03 vcsa7

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       10 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 video0 -> v4l/video0

crw-rw-rw-   1 root root   1,   5 ÎÎºÏ 11  2005 zero

```

I have removed and reinserted coldplug about one hundred times, doesn't make any difference. Ran modules-update.

Dmesg snippet:

```

<snip>

ALI15X3: chipset revision 199

ALI15X3: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xff08-0xff0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

hda: IC35L080AVVA07-0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-109, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 160836480 sectors (82348 MB) w/1863KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 > hda3

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

<snip>

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, UDMA(66)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

<snip>

```

Oh, this is really frustrating...   :Sad: 

----------

## fangorn

Do you have any entries under /dev/cdrom*?

or /dev/dvd*

IIRC udev does not alway create the standard devices if it finds a more specific rule for the device.

----------

## TommyDrum

No, not a single entry that could be even distantly related with the Secondary IDE channel; and the bios IS correctly set! Last night I also tried changing kernels, I've run through vanilla to mm sources, from 2.6.9 to 2.6.14-rc2, nothing... tried all udev versions since 058, at no avail...

I'm going to try appending a hdb=none in grub.conf, and see if something (!?!) is blocked at that level....

----------

## Nebajoth

I'm having the same problem.  WDC 200G harddrive, though.

----------

## Hypnos

upgrading to vanilla kernel to 2.6.13 fixed the problem.  It was either udev or hald erasing the nodes.

----------

## Anarky

Quite the same problem here.

I tried 2.6.13-gentoo-r4 and 2.6.14-gentoo.

My sata hard disk device isn't created.

If I make sata_nv a module instead of building it inside the kernel, it works ...

----------

## Hypnos

 *Anarky wrote:*   

> If I make sata_nv a module instead of building it inside the kernel, it works ...

 

Fascinating.  I wonder if I'm mistaken -- I did recently change my cdrom support to a module.

----------

## Anarky

I keep getting errors from HAL

```
Nov  8 06:34:51 pc-rdb1021 hal.hotplug[7836]: DEVPATH is not set
```

I wonder if it could have anything to do with it.

What if hal didn't know where to create the devices at the begenning, but if you wait a litle (for the module to be inserted) it becomes aware of the place where to create devices ...

Ok, I don't know anything, just thinking ...

----------

## hoschi

similar problems here with an usb-stick (it want creat /dev/sdb1), but there is no device

pure udev-system, without a tarball

----------

## Hypnos

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> similar problems here with an usb-stick (it want creat /dev/sdb1), but there is no device
> 
> pure udev-system, without a tarball

 

Is your memory stick support built as a module?  If not, try it and report back.

----------

## Jux

Hi 

Same Problem here - I miss my nodes /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd though dmesg shows it correctly.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sys-fs/udev-070-r1
> 
> 

 

mount shows 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)
> 
> 

 

ditto pure udev-system, without a tarball and the strange thing is - usb with kde/udev works fine 

hdc and hdd are both IDE DVD-ROM/RAM. It works in other distros - no hardware problem

Any suggestions ?

Thanx 

Jux

----------

## Jux

ok - problem solved. I just forgot to load a module - sorry

Jux

----------

